# Help! I Think I Bricked My Charge!



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well.....I was running the newest infinity rom beta and decided I would try the new EP4P leak and found a zip install that was debloated and rooted. I installed and when I rebooted my phone sat at the Samsung logo for around 30 minutes. So after a bit, I thought I would just reinstall the infinity rom I was on and it would be ok. Problem is after that, it still did the same thing. So, I decided I would just boot windows and odin a GB leak that I had downloaded a while back, EP3HA I think. So it was doing its normal thing and then the phone just rebooted in the middle. I had the battery in as usual and was using a reliable usb port. (One side of my laptop has two usb and the other has just one. The side with two seems to not always connect so I never use those when flashing) Well, when my phone rebooted up this time, it didnt show the samsung logo, only a little picture of an older flip phone with some dots going to a picture of a pc. In the middle of the two is a yellow triangle with an exclamation point. Anyone know how to fix this? It wont go into download or recovery mode since it wont even load up the samsung logo. Please help. :/


----------



## Uvfriend (Jun 7, 2011)

Try this... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1245391 
Or http://mobiletechvideos.mybigcommerce.com/samsung-droid-charge-jtag-brick-repair/


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow this looks like some pretty advanced hard modding lol....MIght try if I cant find anything else.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Were your partitions ext4 when you flashed the cwm ep4p? That could be the issue, as that includes the stock (rfs only) kernel...

I'm not sure if this will work, but maybe try to remove the battery, connect one end of the USB cord to the computer, then hold volume down while you connect the other end to the phone. Hopefully that will get you to download mode. Once there, I would put the battery back in and ODIN stock EE4 + pit and start over. Hope that works!


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ah ha! That did it! Its in download mode! Weird that it works that way even thought the standard Power+Vol Down didnt work lol. Tried with and without battery, with and without sim/sd nothing else worked. Thanks alot you guys now I can get back to using my device.









Edit: Yes, I do believe that my rom had an ext4 conversion in there somewhere which would totally explain what happened. Can't believe I fell for that lol. Guess thats why most of the time, P3 puts out leaks as odin files, not zip files, cuz odin overwrites your ext4 conversion.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad to hear the good news!

Out of curiosity, were you ext4 (or voodoo) before flashing the ep4p cwm?


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Im pretty sure it was just ext4 because I dont think Imnuts07 had incorporated voodoo into his rom yet but I could be wrong. Im really not sure lol. The rom is beta and only available in irc and there is no changelog at this point and he's not so great at answering questions about it. :/ Im sure he's busy though lol.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Im pretty sure it was just ext4 because I dont think Imnuts07 had incorporated voodoo into his rom yet but I could be wrong. Im really not sure lol. The rom is beta and only available in irc and there is no changelog at this point and he's not so great at answering questions about it. :/ Im sure he's busy though lol.


Whether you are "voodoo" or ext4, before flashing the stock ep4p cwm you need to get your partitions back to rfs due to the stock kernel packaged with it. That kernel does not support ext4, which I imagine is why you had the phone issues. Regardless, glad you got it all figured out!


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> Were your partitions ext4 when you flashed the cwm ep4p? That could be the issue, as that includes the stock (rfs only) kernel...
> 
> I'm not sure if this will work, but maybe try to remove the battery, connect one end of the USB cord to the computer, then hold volume down while you connect the other end to the phone. Hopefully that will get you to download mode. Once there, I would put the battery back in and ODIN stock EE4 + pit and start over. Hope that works!


the EP4P packages are Odins that are made to reformat your system no matter what it was so even if you are running ext4 voodoo file system, Odin will format it to stock RFS

i went straight from EP3H stock rom with imoseyon voodoo kernel and all i did was pull the battery, boot to download mode, Odin stock debloated/deodexed/rooted EP4P package, let it boot once, turn off, pull battery, Odin CWR 4.0.1.4 boot into CWR, flash imoseyons voodoo kernel again, reboot, it converted everything back to ext4 like expected, then rebooted into CWR and loaded the fugu patch, and no problems through the whole thing, never disabled voodoo, never had to manually mount anything, etc....


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> the EP4P packages are Odins that are made to reformat your system no matter what it was so even if you are running ext4 voodoo file system, Odin will format it to stock RFS
> 
> i went straight from EP3H stock rom with imoseyon voodoo kernel and all i did was pull the battery, boot to download mode, Odin stock debloated/deodexed/rooted EP4P package, let it boot once, turn off, pull battery, Odin CWR 4.0.1.4 boot into CWR, flash imoseyons voodoo kernel again, reboot, it converted everything back to ext4 like expected, then rebooted into CWR and loaded the fugu patch, and no problems through the whole thing, never disabled voodoo, never had to manually mount anything, etc....


True, the ODIN way circumvents much of the ext4/rfs compatability issues - but if I am understanding everything correctly this issue came about from using the cwm flashable variants of ep4p found *here*.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

dwitherell said:


> True, the ODIN way circumvents much of the ext4/rfs compatability issues - but if I am understanding everything correctly this issue came about from using the cwm flashable variants of ep4p found *here*.


let this be a lesson to anyone reading, Odin packages are much preferred than CWR flashable zips


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> let this be a lesson to anyone reading, Odin packages are much preferred than CWR flashable zips


Well, I don't think that's really the lesson - they are just different means to similar ends, each with their own set of pros and cons. Its true that you have to worry about ext4/rfs things with CWM zips, but you don't need a computer to flash, making them convenient. There are also some things that are better flashed via CWM than Odin. With Odin there is less partition format worry, but you need a computer and run risks such as incorrect button use or flashing corrupt bootloaders. I don't think either are preferred necessarily, it just depends on what you are trying to do, and each has its own things you need to be aware of when using them.
But that's just my take on it - all are entitled to their own opinions, and I am far from any kind of authority on such things.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

The moral people need to get through their heads here, is when switching bases especially (EP1W, EP3HA, EP4P) you should really use Odin and do not mix and match things from the other bases including theme's. There are files that are not compatible with previous version and flashing older file could potentially hurt the phone in ways that would make it irreversible. CWM isn't the best way to switch bases as the simple fact CWM does not write files the way Odin does. That's over my head, but I know it doesn't quite work the same way.


----------

